# For Sale 2011 Toyota Land Cruiser



## jmbor0 (Oct 9, 2013)

2011 Toyota Land Cruiser 
Mileage: 10,283 
Body Style: SUV 
Exterior Color: Classic Silver Metal 
Interior Color: Dark Gray 
Fuel: Gasoline 
Engine: 5.7L V8 32V MPFI DOHC 
Transmission: 6-Speed Automatic 
Drivetrain: 4WD 
Doors: 4 

Price: 7000 OMR


----------

